# Prototype Coin Display



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello all,
This is my latest project prototype for a Navy Seal down the street from me who has about 100 challenge coins. I will probably be making him 2 of them out of oak. I figure each row can hold about 10 normal sized coins (1 3/4"). I was thinking about staggering the rows as you can see in the picture. 

My question would be what is the best way to attach the coin rows in the dado slots? I was thinking of using screws with a counter bore on the sides but the row boards are only 1" wide and the slot for the coins goes to the center of the board. Would glue be the best way? Also, any suggestions on a good backing? I was thinking of using either brown or black felt.

Another idea was to add lights to the top board shining down on the coins. Anybody know of any long lasting cordless lights that could be used?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Josh,

Glue will be fine. If you want a little mechanical 'backup' you could put a brad in as well to hold things as the glue up dries. You could also tack the back to the shelves if you're worried about strength

You also might want to think of adding a nailer strip along the top back of the rack. This will make it easier to hang, and also give it support to prevent it from racking, but the back will also keep it from racking.

A matte finish on hardboard, or felt on hardboard would be an ideal backing material in my opinion. Anything shiny would detract from the detail of the coins.


----------



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Doug,

I appreciate the reply! Any opinion on lights for the display?


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

No backing! It looks much better without a backing. I am Retired US Navy and we prefer to see it from all angles. You have a really nice set up there!


----------



## suffolk.reef (Jan 30, 2012)

NavyCharles24 said:


> No backing! It looks much better without a backing. I am Retired US Navy and we prefer to see it from all angles. You have a really nice set up there!


Same here, I have aboutr 50 coins myself. There are a lot of stroies behind some of the coins and being able to see both sides could release some of them. 

Looking good so far.


----------

